# Hello!



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

I am Saul, age 85, in 3 weeks, and deal only with reality, unable to accept fairy tales or nieve ideals. I am currently dealing with frustration over once again having to choose the lesser evil in the presidential election. This has become the natural order of things political in the U.S.A.
I wonder who it could be to jump into the arena at this late stage of the comedy, and walk away with the presidency, even if (s)he has to be drafted.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 1, 2016)

the initial registration date for Obamacare registration will almost certainly doom Hillary but not leave time for Johnson or Stein to get sucked in to fill the vacuum.

A less likely but still probable event is a catastrophic collapse of IL at the county and municipal level.

There is no way to predict date on this one.

Also Trump has a rock solid 35% of the national vote no matter what.

Hillary with the weaker base of the two major candidates may not weaken enough to be knocked out of the race even if IL goes into chapter 3 and takes much of the blue wall with it.

So your hopes are slim and none


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 1, 2016)

Saul said:


> I am currently dealing with frustration over once again having to choose the lesser evil in the presidential election.


 
Welcome! I feel your pain, Saul. It is probably too late for the cavalry to ride over the hill to our rescue, but as you say, it has been the normal course of events recently. See below:


----------



## william the wie (Sep 1, 2016)

At this point I think even if Assange proves beyond reasonable doubt that Hillary is rigging the election I doubt anything will change in the line up. That the Ds have been rigging elections since the party's foundation in the 1820s is not really much of a secret.


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently dealing with frustration over once again having to choose the lesser evil in the presidential election.
> ...


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

The sound is too low, Stash, but as for too late for the cavalry, I really don't think so, unless there really is a dearth of quality leaders among the very successful beings in wonderful America. Only because of the lack of money in my bank account, and friends in my stable, am I reluctant to step into the ring with my years-long publicised platform for a better America.


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

william the wie said:


> At this point I think even if Assange proves beyond reasonable doubt that Hillary is rigging the election I doubt anything will change in the line up. That the Ds have been rigging elections since the party's foundation in the 1820s is not really much of a secret.



I can't accept that the R's do not the same, Will. How wie are you?


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

william the wie said:


> the initial registration date for Obamacare registration will almost certainly doom Hillary but not leave time for Johnson or Stein to get sucked in to fill the vacuum.
> 
> A less likely but still probable event is a catastrophic collapse of IL at the county and municipal level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 1, 2016)

Saul said:


> The sound is too low, Stash, but as for too late for the cavalry, I really don't think so, unless there really is a dearth of quality leaders among the very successful beings in wonderful America.


 
Yes, sorry, that was how it was posted on youtube. You almost got "Vote or Die" from the same episode, but that one is thoroughly NSFW!

No, Saul, respectfully have to disagree, it is too late for the cavalry, roughly 9 weeks to go, only the death of a candidate would warrant a replacement. HRC will not be indicted, so the courts will not save the electorate from the Dems and Trump was never the darling of the establishment Republicans, who know that their electorate will not support any 11th hour candidate they put forward. We are stuck with the Giant Douche vs the Turd Sandwich. Libertarians & Greens are about all that is left and they are nothing special.

Though you are correct, there are a lot of fabulous minds here in the Good Ol' USA, they know, that it takes a special kind of sleazebag to run for office. (why most politicians are/used to be lawyers) The really good folks stay away.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 1, 2016)

william the wie said:


> At this point I think even if Assange proves beyond reasonable doubt that Hillary is rigging the election I doubt anything will change in the line up. That the Ds have been rigging elections since the party's foundation in the 1820s is not really much of a secret.



"Reasonable doubt"? Which would be more reasonable, than Clinton's won 141:0 in Harlem in 2008... with OBAMA!!! (http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/16/nyregion/16vote.html?_r=0) 

It seems, the main problem is to find someone who can claim existing proves as reasonable...


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 1, 2016)

Saul said:


> I am Saul, age 85, in 3 weeks, and deal only with reality, unable to accept fairy tales or nieve ideals. I am currently dealing with frustration over once again having to choose the lesser evil in the presidential election. This has become the natural order of things political in the U.S.A.
> I wonder who it could be to jump into the arena at this late stage of the comedy, and walk away with the presidency, even if (s)he has to be drafted.



Saul, you are a man, reaching 85!  Long live to you!


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > I am Saul, age 85, in 3 weeks, and deal only with reality, unable to accept fairy tales or nieve ideals. I am currently dealing with frustration over once again having to choose the lesser evil in the presidential election. This has become the natural order of things political in the U.S.A.
> ...



Mucho gratz!


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)

Posting in quotes. I can't keep up, so I will just say..


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > The sound is too low, Stash, but as for too late for the cavalry, I really don't think so, unless there really is a dearth of quality leaders among the very successful beings in wonderful America.
> ...



There's the shame! I'm going to vote for the Trumper and see if he could really lose all of our friends in the world with his thoughtlessness. Lady Macbeth, and especially the demo approach, is very destructive.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 1, 2016)

Saul said:


> Lady Macbeth, and especially the demo approach, is very destructive.


 
"Out, damned spot! out, I say!--One: two: why,
then, 'tis time to do't.--Hell is murky!--Fie, my
lord, fie! a soldier, and afeard? What need we
fear who knows it, when none can call our power to
account?--Yet who would have thought the old man
to have had so much blood in him. (...)
Here's the smell of the blood still: all the
perfumes of Arabia will not sweeten this little
hand. Oh, oh, oh!"
(Macbeth Act V, Scene 1)

No, the perfumes of Arabia are scented with money, Lady Hillary, and so confirms your guilt.


----------



## Saul (Sep 1, 2016)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Lady Macbeth, and especially the demo approach, is very destructive.
> ...


Can you make a recording of you speaking this? I'll send it on to her in my weekly pouch.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 2, 2016)

Francesca Annis does it much better than I ever could.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 2, 2016)

Saul said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> > Saul said:
> ...



But which world friends US have now, with democrats? ISIS? Al-Kaeda? Saudi Arabia (an umbrella for ISIS and so on)? Nazi from Baltic countries and Ukraine?  I think, with the such friends US don't need any enemy else )


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 2, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Stasha_Sz said:
> ...



P.S. I'm very sorry, but just look, what the current "best friends of US" performing with children at Ukraine... Especially at 4:20...


----------



## Saul (Sep 2, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Stasha_Sz said:
> ...



Come now, bunkie, though we are no longer respected as we were fifty years ago, we do have friends who "pray" for us to recover from our (S)election shortcomings.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 2, 2016)

Saul said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Saul said:
> ...



Heh, you know, this elections really observed from all world - it's a main factor of world future politics...  Any sort of war, Hillary want to continue - hybrid war, or traditional (how NATO seriously plan to fight in EU with so few units )), ot nuclear - would be seriously harmful for all sides of conflict... Our world became too small to continue performing war gambling...


----------



## Saul (Sep 2, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


The benefits of War is another subject entirely, Biker.



Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


----------



## Saul (Sep 2, 2016)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Francesca Annis does it much better than I ever could.


Ah so!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2016)

Saul said:


> I am Saul, age 85, in 3 weeks, and deal only with reality, unable to accept fairy tales or nieve ideals. I am currently dealing with frustration over once again having to choose the lesser evil in the presidential election. This has become the natural order of things political in the U.S.A.
> I wonder who it could be to jump into the arena at this late stage of the comedy, and walk away with the presidency, even if (s)he has to be drafted.


See my sigline.......  Hey, at least we know what we're getting.......


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 3, 2016)

Saul said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Saul said:
> ...



The greatest unconvenience of war - main benefit from them usually gained by observers... 

And when we would search a way to reject aggression of Wicked Witch of Winkie with all her Winged Monkeys, China could make a great business and then we would need to search the salvation of China problem... Being devastated by previous conflict... Such a negative perspective...


----------



## Saul (Sep 3, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


I speak of improving the election system as I do at my website and novel. A better presidential selection system would probably make the office appealing to a better class of people other than professional political mentalities. Wars can be a thing of the past, and we can get on to the problems inherent in no more war materiel manufacturing and unemployment.
I have an idea for that problem as well.


----------



## Sbiker (Sep 3, 2016)

Saul said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Saul said:
> ...



Can you give me link on your site? The problem of election system improving is very interesting, because there are many situations, where election system don't work - why we always hope, it helps us to make better in politics?
We don't elect pilots in a airplane from all passengers - and what would be, if we can?
Children don't elect their teachers from children collective... And so on...


----------



## Saul (Sep 3, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Saul said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...


sites.google.com/site/tbepporg. Informing me of your thoughts would make my day!


----------

